# Rattle in my ear



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

It's probably ear wax. Almost forgot,welcome to the forum.


----------



## WillRS (Oct 17, 2018)

karmatourer said:


> It's probably ear wax. Almost forgot,welcome to the forum.


That is a very real possibility.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

WillRS said:


> That is a very real possibility.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't heard of a rattle from that area. Did you do a search on the forum? Top right-Google Custom Search.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

WillRS said:


> Just got my 2017 Cruze hatchback earlier this week. Really enjoying the car but at low speeds I’ve got an annoying rattle right in my left ear. It seems to be coming from the upper seatbelt mount. Anybody dealt with this before or have info on a fix?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Keep an eye on the rear view mirror as it can loosen and rattle as well


----------



## Terri C (Nov 14, 2018)

I have the same thing. I cant find it. Any luck finding it?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

WillRS said:


> Just got my 2017 Cruze hatchback earlier this week. Really enjoying the car but at low speeds I’ve got an annoying rattle right in my left ear. It seems to be coming from the upper seatbelt mount. Anybody dealt with this before or have info on a fix?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just did a quick search using Rattle on the top searchbox, the middle one never works? Anyway 1450 Rattle posts here at CruzeTalk!


----------



## WillRS (Oct 17, 2018)

I have yet to find the source. I thought it was related to the seatbelt but I’m not sure at this point.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillRS (Oct 17, 2018)

I am 90% sure it’s the lock knob or post rattling. Not sure how to fix this. I can’t imagine everybody is driving around with this rattle.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Remove the lock knob to eliminate that possibility.


----------



## Carminooch (Mar 23, 2018)

I’ve had the same issue with rattles now that the colder weather is here. Many a chilly mornings spent driving to work have been met with furious finger pressing and trim-pushing to find the location of the rattles 

I hear it in my left ear and was never able to pinpoint its location. Sounded like the dash, the gauge cluster, the door.

I FINALLY found mine, it’s something within the drivers vent next to the blinker stalk. Pressing firmly on it ceases any vibration. I’ll be digging in to see what is in there that can be secured. 

Next time it’s cold and the rattling is driving you nuts, focus on the drivers vent and see if pressing on that helps? I can’t be the only one



2018 CTD hatch 6m.


----------



## WillRS (Oct 17, 2018)

Mine has been solved through ******* engineering. IE I popped the surrounding trim from the panel, wrapped the knob in a couple rounds of electrical tape and popped the trim back on. That has solved my rattle best I can tell.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis G (Apr 22, 2021)

I have a rattle and i 100% pinpointed it to the driver side door lock post. It stops when i just put my finger on it. Anyone know how i can fix this?


----------

